# How to do a proper dish installation



## B Newt




----------



## Richard King

It's a dish mount and a chin up bar in one.


----------



## Jason Nipp

That's hilarious. Can you see the guy out on that mount peaking the dish? :lol:

Thank goodness it's a single orbit.


----------



## Nick

I count six/seven other dishes with a rather oblique 'wall-hugger' LOS angle.
This guy (or his installer) definitely had the "Git-R-Dun" attitude!


----------



## Richard King

> Can you see the guy out on that mount peaking the dish?


He HAD to have used an A Frame ladder from the ground. :lol:

You guys would probably laugh at the 10' dish that I put on top of a 40+ foot long pole a few years back too.


----------



## Nick

Pictures, Richard?


----------



## harsh

I bet the installer didn't take into account the bending of the mount when the sun hits it.

I'm hoping that they had an issue with someone hanging out a flag or laundry blocking the signal.


----------



## Richard King

Nick said:


> Pictures, Richard?


You guys thought I was kidding....


----------



## Richard King

Some more "unique" big dish installs: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/satellite_installs&page=all


----------



## audiomaster

Richard King said:


> Some more "unique" big dish installs: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/satellite_installs&page=all


11.jpg.:nono: I hope your insurance company doesn't see this one. Much less OSHA! Is that one of those "Little Giant" ladders I keep seeing at trade shows?


----------



## audiomaster

Cant be all bad! I see a Rane third octave EQ in thet rack!!


----------



## Richard King

That's a Little Giant that I still have an use all the time. I think that picture speaks to its strength. 

Good eye on the Rane EQ. But then, you're the Audiomaster, so I expect that from you.  There's also an AMC preamp and a batch of AMC 4 channel power amps in the rack.


----------



## B Newt

Yep I love my Little Giant ladder. Its a heavy sucker but it is strong.


----------



## B Newt

Here is another fine dish install.


----------



## B Newt

Here is a guy who needs a Little Giant Ladder!


----------



## B Newt

Here is another great idea for a dish mount!


----------



## Richard King

B Newt said:


> Here is a guy who needs a Little Giant Ladder!


:lol: Great shot.


----------



## B Newt

Another fine install


----------



## 4HiMarks

That looks like it still has beer in it!


----------



## InstallerIssues




----------



## dmspen

Hey! Part of that looks like my last install! Several weeks after th einstall we had a pretty strong wind storm. There were strange sounds coming from the roof. Turns out the installer had left the old 500 antenna and post on the roof!


----------

